# Dream interpretation, help please.



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Tell me sometime


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you travel much?

Classrooms representing structured "book knowledge" could be confining you to one aspect of the "old reality" (past) whereas the real "spiritual growth" could be elsewhere (as indicated in the change in location/settings).


----------



## MBTIPC (Jan 31, 2013)

Laughed pretty hard, thanks for the OP. No offense.

Maybe you wanna learn more, classrooms, always a different subject.


----------

